# Database Discussions > MDX and Analysis Services >  Migrating AS Database Roles

## MikeInNH

I'm looking for advice/caveats about how to convert/export information on AS database / cube roles.  The reason why is because we have to move the server into different windows domain and all the roles reference windows accounts in the old domain.  Using the MS SQL 2000 version. 

Thanks in advance.
-Mike :Confused:

----------


## rmiao

Can try add users in new domain with same permission as existing ones and remove users from old domain later.

----------

